# What's the best online site to buy pvc fittings?



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

Hi all,

What's the best online site to buy pvc fittings and other misc plastic and nylon plumbing fittings?

I'm trying to build a DIY co2 reactor following some nice plans I found on here. I'm having trouble finding the little exotic parts I need to complete the project. The most difficult part to find is a 1/2 inch MPT to 1/4 or 1/8 inch barbed fitting for the co2 connection to the reactor.

Thanks for


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I simply used a brass nipple from Lowe's for my CO2 connection to my DIY reactor. I drilled a 1/2" hole in the reactor and threaded the brass into the PVC. The brass will cut it's own threads in the PVC.

I'm not sure which reactor you are trying to build so I may be out of the ballpark here


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I simply used a brass nipple from Lowe's for my CO2 connection to my DIY reactor. I drilled a 1/2" hole in the reactor and threaded the brass into the PVC. The brass will cut it's own threads in the PVC.
> 
> I'm not sure which reactor you are trying to build so I may be out of the ballpark here


It already has a 1/2 inch threaded female port on the top. So that sounds good. All I need is the barbed nipple, either brass or plastic to screw into it and I'm set. I've just been unlucky finding it so far. I'm beginning to hate home depot. I've been burned twice by them in the last month no having a simple part I was after.

Red


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to give this place a try if you already haven't:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp?MSCSProfile=95385A1F52DEA1A229D5B375420544648D1751317A5322726EC176A0539198AC47C00B60BCD2C35B5D08E359316040BF3D25F4EFFFB0C1EF4283A8ABC1CA5600E23F4688DA0B6A29BFED9F74A096187919888CC54DF4E8E4C35709B9B133D78B44CF13602EBBF1554D6C331E120DF58EF1AB01240F16CE88CA0E85FF649D5899A824A97586526F22

Or this one:

http://www.aquasales.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/asstore/shophome.html?E+aquasale

Check the plumbing section of the second site. They have quite a few parts you may be able to use.


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for you help guys!

I have found all the parts I needed! Except for one thing. Where can I buy clear PVC in just the lengths I need? Every place I've found says I have to buy it in 10' sections.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

RedDelPaPa said:


> Thanks for you help guys!
> 
> I have found all the parts I needed! Except for one thing. Where can I buy clear PVC in just the lengths I need? Every place I've found says I have to buy it in 10' sections.


No where that I know of! I had thought about purchasing an 10' section of it and making a few reactors but backed off of the idea. Most places will cut it smaller for you so it will ship vias UPS if you ask. The 10" lengths have to be shipped by truck freight which is expensive.

I traded someone some plants for a foot of the clear PVC earlier this year. It has worked well and has a nice WOW factor but is no different from the white stuff in how it works.


----------

